
Ask HN: How effective is the Windows 10 Ubuntu shell? - mark_l_watson
I use a 5 year old MacBook Air running Ubuntu. When that laptop dies, I have been considering getting a Windows 10 laptop and do my work in the Ubuntu she&#x27;ll. How has that worked out for you, if you have tried it?
======
angryasian
I tried this experiment as well. IMO its not where it needs to be.

Windows and Linux subsystem share nothing. I was really hoping for
interopibility and the use of bash on windows would be more seamless.

You can't really use the files in linux from a windows app because of user
permissions, I think if you create the username in linux as the same as
windows you can probably get around this but I haven't tried. From explorer
you can't access your linux files anyways, you have to manually type in the
address.

I'm assuming the best thing would be to install linux apps on your subsystem,
but then I don't see why I just wouldn't install everything on a vm.

I'm still trying to figure it out, but as someone that doesn't game a lot, I'm
going back to ubuntu

~~~
neilsimp1
> From explorer you can't access your linux files anyways, you have to
> manually type in the address.

[http://www.howtogeek.com/261383/how-to-access-your-ubuntu-
ba...](http://www.howtogeek.com/261383/how-to-access-your-ubuntu-bash-files-
in-windows-and-your-windows-system-drive-in-bash/)

Can you not access them through C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Lxss\rootfs ?

~~~
angryasian
>\Lxss\rootfs

Is not visible in explorer, you have to explicitly type this path out in the
explorer nav bar to go there. But like I said it still doesn't matter because
of file permissions.

